# jetzt noch füttern?



## fiseloer (20. Dez. 2013)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

vor etwa 6 Wochen habe ich die Fütterung eingestellt (Wassertemperatur 8 Grad) und vor 3 Wochen, nach dem ersten Frost, den Filter abgestellt.

Die Fische standen bis jetzt am Boden und bewegten sich nur wenig. Jetzt sind fast alle wieder oben, an der üblichen Futterstelle, und ich habe das Gefühl die haben Hunger. Das Wasser hat aktuell 7 Grad. Laut Wettervorhersage soll es in den nächsten Tagen bei uns bis zu 15 Grad warm werden.

Was meint Ihr, sollte ich etwas Futter geben oder besser nicht?

Herzliche Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Michael H (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: jetzt noch füttern?*

Hallo
Die Frage hab ich mir auch gerade gestellt , als ich am Teich war . Die Hälfte der Fische sind munter am Schwimmen . Laut Wettervorhersage soll es ja schon bleiben und Nachts keinen Frost mehr geben .

P.s.: bei den Temperaturen könnte man doch eigendlich auch Betonieren ...? Zumindest meine Stützen für die Terrasse ...?


----------



## Speedy 1975 (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: jetzt noch füttern?*

das frage ich mich auch schon seit ein paar tagen.....
von den temperaturen her würde ich sagen ja aber da der filter aus ist bin ich mir nicht sicher....
letzten sonntag gab es ein wenig futter da sie alle gebettelt hatten


----------



## fiseloer (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: jetzt noch füttern?*

Hallo Michael,

ich habe vor 2 Wochen die Bodenplatte für meinen Filterkeller gegossen. Wenn es nach dem Betonieren wenigstens 48 Stunden frostfrei bleibt ist das kein Problem (sagt mein Maurer).

Gruß Klaus


----------



## muh.gp (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: jetzt noch füttern?*

Hallo,

zurück zum Thema, auch meine zeigen sich wieder deutlich aktiver. Ich gebe alle drei bis vier Tage eine wirklich kleine Portion Sinkfutter. Mein Filter ist zwar aus, aber ich lasse das Wasser durch CS II laufen und dann durch den Pflanzfilter. Damit auch vom Boden etwas "abgesaugt" wird, habe ich meinen Bodenablauf noch minimal geöffnet. Das restliche Wasser wir knapp unter Oberfläche gezogen.

Ich hoffe, dass passt so. Ist mein erster Winter mit Koiteich.... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: jetzt noch füttern?*

Und wie sieht es aus mit Normalem Futter ...?


----------



## Zacky (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: jetzt noch füttern?*

Nach meiner Meinung kommt das Füttern mit normalen Futter bei Wassertemperaturen unter 10° C nicht in Frage und schon gar nicht, ohne Filter. Wenn man bei Aktivität der Fische etwas leicht verdauliches Winterfutter reicht, so alle 4-5 Tage, bei anhaltenden Wassertemperaturen zwischen 7-10° C mag das in Ordnung sein. Aber auch hier sei erwähnt, dass ein Filter schon sehr wichtig wäre...nicht unbedingt, wegen der Umwandlung der Abfallstoffe, sondern mehr der Entsorgung wegen.

Unter normalen Bedingungen sollten die Fische aber vor dem Herbst/Winter bereits ausreichend konditioniert sein, dass sie auch die Zeit ohne viel zusätzliches Futter überstehen. Bei entsprechenden Temperatuen sollte es auch ein Angebot an natürlichen Nahrungsmitteln im Teich geben.

Ich habe mein Filter gedrosselt am Laufen, füttere derzeit alle 5-7 Tage, eine halbe Hand voll Winterfutter für 27 Koi.

So zumindest meine Philosophie.


----------



## samorai (20. Dez. 2013)

*AW: jetzt noch füttern?*

Hi!
Würden auch Haferflocken gehen?

mfg Ron!


----------



## maarkus (21. Dez. 2013)

*AW: jetzt noch füttern?*

Habe einfach mal getrocknete Bachflohkrebse gefüttert. Manche Rotfedern taumelten etwas komisch umher.


----------



## Zacky (21. Dez. 2013)

*AW: jetzt noch füttern?*



samorai schrieb:


> Hi!
> Würden auch Haferflocken gehen?
> 
> mfg Ron!



Muss ich passen, weiß ich nicht. Aber ich denke, dass es eher nicht für den Winter als Futter geeignet ist.


----------



## neuemmendorfer (21. Dez. 2013)

*AW: jetzt noch füttern?*



maarkus schrieb:


> Habe einfach mal getrocknete Bachflohkrebse gefüttert. Manche Rotfedern taumelten etwas komisch umher.



Hi Markus,

ich habe auch getrocknete Bachflohkrebse. Bei mir steht aber auf der Verpackung ab 18 Grad Wassertemperatur...

LG Ronny


----------



## maarkus (21. Dez. 2013)

Oh, verdammt. Sind ja zum Glück nur Futterfische und keine __ Barsche, oder Koi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Dez. 2013)

*AW: jetzt noch füttern?*



samorai schrieb:


> Hi!
> Würden auch Haferflocken gehen?
> 
> mfg Ron!



Hi Ron,

nee, so komplexe Kohlenhydrate sind für Karpfenfische nur bei hohen Wassertemperaturen gut verdaulich. Besser wär zur Zeit z.B tierisches Frostfutter aus dem Aquarienfachhandel z.B Mückenlarven, Wasserfloharten und anderes nicht so grobes Zeug (Bachflohkrebse haben halt doch nen schwerer verdaulichen Panzer als solche Kleinstkrebse). Das ist für die Fische leichter verdaulich und ungefressene Reste werden auch ohne Filter von den Bakterien und anderen Kleintieren im Teich recht schnell beseitigt

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (22. Dez. 2013)

*AW: jetzt noch füttern?*

Im Zweifelsfall besser nicht mehr füttern.

Läuft der Filter noch und sie sind aktiv am suchen, am besten wenig fettreiches Sinkfutter.
Man kann auch normales Koifutter im Winter auffetten, es sollte aber wenig KH enthalten.

Das Auftauchen und die Verdauung kostet Energie. Es könnte dabei wird mehr verbraucht werden als verwertbares im Futter steckt.


----------



## Michael H (23. Dez. 2013)

*AW: jetzt noch füttern?*

Hallo

Hab heute wieder angefangen zu Füttern , bei den Arbeiten am/um den Teich waren Komplett alle Schwimmer oben und genau in dem Eck wo es sonst immer Futter gibt . In einer Minute war eine Hand voll weg . Filter hab ich auch wieder angemacht , ein Glück stand er noch , wollte ihn letzte Wochen eigendlich einmotten .


----------



## Joerg (23. Dez. 2013)

*AW: jetzt noch füttern?*

Hallo Michael,
die Funktion des Filters kannst du vernachlässigen, da der Aufbau von neuen Bakterien aktuell einige Wochen benötigt.

Wechsle in den nächsten Tagen odentlich Wasser, damit ist allen geholfen.


----------



## Michael H (24. Dez. 2013)

*AW: jetzt noch füttern?*

Morsche

Hab Heute mal etwa 1/3 Wasserwechsel gemacht , alle Fit und munter und Verfressen wie immer .
Leider ist meine Kamera Bescheiben deswegen sind die Bilder so Schei...e ..


----------



## Micha61 (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: jetzt noch füttern?*

Hallo Micha,

ich finde, Du verfütterst zu viel für diese Wassertemps.
Auch scheint mir das Futter, das "preisgünstige" aus dem BM zu sein. Zudem sind die Pellets, für den Großteil des Besatzes, zu groß. Ich würde Dir empfehlen, nur 1/3 der Futtermenge zu nehmen und dieses vor Verabreichung, anzufeuchten. Zum Anfeuchten nehme ich Kanne Brottrunk, aufgelöste Multivitamintabletten vom A..i oder einfach nur Wasser. Es sollte keine Pampe entstehen, nur soviel Flüssigkeit nehmen, dass die Pelletts eine gummiartige Konsistenz erreichen.(ca 30 min Einweichen, dabei öfter Umrühren)  Das Futter wird dann schneller aufgenommen (brauchen nicht erst lange drauf rumzukauen), brauchst bedeutend weniger Futter und es wird besser verwertet. Sind meine Beobachtungen/Erfahrungen der letzten Wochen in der IH, mit 3 kg Koi auf 600 l Wasser.
Desweiteren würde ich Dir unbedingt empfehlen, die Teichfolie am Rand mit Ufermatten (NaturaGart sind sehr gut) zu bekleben!!!
Zum einen sieht es besser aus, viel wichtiger aber, Schutz vor UV Strahlen und wenn der Teich zufriert, Schutz vor scharfkantigem Eis, welches Risse /Löcher verursachen kann.


Schöne Feiertage noch

LG Micha


----------



## Joerg (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: jetzt noch füttern?*

Hallo Michael,

bitte stelle das Füttern ein! 
Damit die Ausscheidungen nicht die Kiemen angreifen gebe 500 Gramm normales Salz zu.
WW weiter machen, damit das Wasser in Ordnung bleibt.

Hast du dir schon Gedanken über eine Winterabdeckung und Belüftung gemacht?
Der Bestand ist aktuell recht hoch, da sollte man für beste Vorraussetzungen sorgen.


----------



## Michael H (28. Dez. 2013)

*AW: jetzt noch füttern?*

Hallo

@Micha61

Ja ich Verfüttere das Preisgünstige Futter , kommt zwar nicht aus dem BM , sondern von einem Zoo Geschäft und die Ecke . Ich find das dieses Futter ausreichend ist , Futter für 30 Euro das Kilo seh ich im Moment nicht ein .Mit der Futtermenge ist das so ne Sache , hab mal gelesen das es in einer Minute weg sein sollte und das bekommen meine Schwimmer locker hin . OK es ist kein Sommer mehr , sollte aber nicht das Riesengroße Problem sein . Vorher einweichen hmmmm könnte ich vielleicht mal versuchen .

Zur Folie : die muß noch geschätzte 3 Monate aushalten wenn das Wetter mitspielt dann wird Umgebaut .

@Joerg

Hab bis dato nicht mehr gefütter't obwohl alle noch kräftig am Schwimmen sind und Bettel'n . Zurzeit hab ich noch keinen Nachtfrost und Tagsüber 7 - 8 Grad in der Schönen Pfalz .

Das mit dem Salz werde ich mal die Tage machen .

Winterabdeckung wird es keine geben , so verwöhnt sind meine Fische nicht .
Habe 2 Luftsteine im Teich hängen etwa 10 cm Tief , wenn es mal zufrieren sollte , das zumindest ein Loch für'n Austausch offen ist .

Der Besatz dürfte Aktuell bei 30 bis 40 Fischen liegen , ohne die jungen . Da mein Sonnenbarsch nicht alle bekommen hat , hilft ihm vielleicht der Winter . Mit Rausfangen ist nichts , die bekommt man nicht . Nun ist es sowieso zu Spät mit Umsiedel'n , jetzt müßen die Fische halt durchhalten bis zu Frühjahr .
Der Besatz war im Sommer bei etwa 90 Tieren , also schon Ziehmlich Dezimiert .


----------



## ingo 66 (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: jetzt noch füttern?*

Hi,
ich schalte meine Filter erst bei Frost aus,nicht eher!
Auch füttere ich weiterhin,allerdings nur leichtverdauliches und nur noch alle drei Tage.
Bei der derzeitigen Temperaturen sind alle Fische noch sehr agil und verbrauchen so auch noch Energie.Werden sie jetzt bei fast 100%tigen Stoffwechsel nicht gefüttert haben sie nicht genug"Polster"wenn ne Eisdecke aus'm Wasser ist.Dann fährt bei den meisten Arten der Stoffwechsel zwar eh auf Sparflamme,arbeitet aber dennoch weiter.Nur sehr wenige Fische halten eine"echte"Winterruhe".

Grüße


----------



## Michael H (15. Jan. 2014)

*AW: jetzt noch füttern?*

Hallo

Heute Abend war ich noch mal am Teich bevor es Dunkel wurde , und was seh ich da , alle Fische knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche am Schwimmen . Wie sie dann bemerkt haben das ich am Teich steh , sind gleich alle an die Futterstelle geschwommen . Und das bei 6 Grad , hoffe es geht weiter so und der Winter fällt aus .

Keine Angst Futter gabs kein's ,


----------



## jolantha (15. Jan. 2014)

*AW: jetzt noch füttern?*

Michael,
meine schwimmen auch noch an der Futterstelle rum, 
ich gebe ab und zu mal ein bißchen Sinkfutter, und dann tauchen sie auch wieder ab. 
Außerdem habe ich ja noch ca. 100 Koikinder irgendwo im Untergrund schwimmen. 
Ich denke, die holen sich dann auch mal was .


----------



## samorai (15. Jan. 2014)

*AW: jetzt noch füttern?*

Hallo!
Vorraus schauend Füttern, bei WT  unter 10 Grad, den Wetterbericht schauen, denn der Stoffwechsel der Fische kann dann bis zu 4 Tage dauern bis alles verwertet ist. 

mfg Ron!


----------



## ra_ll_ik (16. Jan. 2014)

*AW: jetzt noch füttern?*

... hier und da ein wenig Winterfutter und als Filter nutze ich die Fadenalgen. Und die machen anscheinend einen guten Job....


----------

